# Physiological emotions and IBS correlated



## Christina0806 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello!So I just started summer school this Monday and I'm also having a flare up on top of it. This is so frustrating. I can definitely tell the correlation my stress and anxiety has on my IBS. I'm a college student and I don't know how to balance this anymore. It's always so unpredictable! I was definitely nervous about summer school but like I have never gotten a severe flare up like the one I'm having now from just be worried. I almost missed my first day of class because I couldn't get out of the bathroom and couldn't stop vomiting. I was barley able to keep down my medicine. I made it to class but I was so anxious about getting sick in class and having to run to the bathroom that my pain became worse. When I finally got home, I had severe stomach pain, and had to take 4 Imodium's so I could get out of the bathroom. I almost had to go to the hospital. Then it became difficult to breathe, I was in so much pain. I don't know why my anxiety affected my body this much. I was wondering if anyone knows how to balance this or any advice. I really was considering not doing summer school or not even being at college because it was so bad. I don't want to have to leave college because I have this disease. My only job I have is to go to school and I feel like I can't even handle that. I want to be able to keep up. Has anyone tried anxiety medications? Does it help at all?If anyone knows how to do this, or a story to share, I would appreciate it. If I can't figure this out, I'm going to have to go home. Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Christina and welcome!There IS hope for your condition - believe me - I have been there...Take a peek at my journey and other links below - IBS has a HUGE mind-body connection. One of the ways to help it alongside whatever your doc suggests is thru clinical hypnotherapy which breaks that sudden urge and fear and anxiety cycle that brings on IBS and related symptoms - in fact, we had one girl about your age that missed two entire years of school due to her IBS, and she was able to get rid of it through hypnotherapy - she now has graduated, has a job and her life back...I have had IBS since 1983 and I have two kids who are now out of college - and I know the stressors you are facing - I would be happy to speak with you if you are interested, but do take a peek at the links below, and then let me know via this thread if I may be of further help with more info, etc.In the past, I too tried anxiety meds and it did not help long term or as much as the hypno because my body adjusted to the meds - lots of side effects too - but that being said, many people do find them helpful - especially in the interim. You could consider taking something just when needed too. Also - do make sure you have been diagnosed with IBS by a physician - just to rule out anything else going on with your health...Hope this helps - all the best to you, and do reply if you want more info.







I speak with many IBS sufferers all the time and there is HOPE!


----------

